# This could be fun!



## 480sparky (Oct 21, 2015)

Ended up with a stash of Kodachrome film this morning.  25, 40 and 64.  36-ex rolls, 54 in all.  All dated 1990-1991.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 21, 2015)

Kewl!


----------



## gsgary (Oct 21, 2015)

Develope it in Rodinal it worked for me


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 21, 2015)

So is this where Paul Simon's Kodachrome ended up?

I've heard that Gary, that it can be developed as B&W.


----------



## Dave442 (Oct 21, 2015)

Nice, that is about when I stopped using that film - always 64, never used the 25 and don't even remember ever seeing the 40.  Can it even be processed?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 21, 2015)

Dave442 said:


> Nice, that is about when I stopped using that film - always 64, never used the 25 and don't even remember ever seeing the 40.  Can it even be processed?



Not in color..... it can be developed as b&w.  In order to get color, I can shoot 3 frames, one each with a red, green and blue filter and combine them digitally in post to create a recognizable color image.


----------



## limr (Oct 21, 2015)

Oh MAN, am I ever turning green over here!! 

If you develop it in Caffenol, it will take care of the remjet and essentially blue-scale the film. I have one roll of 64 that came with my brother-in-law's Spotmatic kit, and I've been keeping it in the fridge for the day I'm brave enough to try it out. Can't wait to see what you do with this, Sparky!


----------



## timor (Oct 21, 2015)

limr said:


> Oh MAN, am I ever turning green over here!!
> 
> If you develop it in Caffenol, it will take care of the remjet and essentially blue-scale the film. I have one roll of 64 that came with my brother-in-law's Spotmatic kit, and I've been keeping it in the fridge for the day I'm brave enough to try it out. Can't wait to see what you do with this, Sparky!


What is there in caffenol, that it is removing remjet ?


----------



## limr (Oct 21, 2015)

timor said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Oh MAN, am I ever turning green over here!!
> ...



It's the pH level. Here's a link: 
Lomography - Lomo Experiments: Bluescale Your Old Kodachrome 64 Stash!

He mentions using Borax to soften the remjet after developing in regular B&W chemicals but the Caffenol already has washing soda and probably at higher concentration than you'd use for a Borax soak, so it deals with the remjet during development.


----------



## timor (Oct 21, 2015)

limr said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


OK. Thanks. Washing soda is a sodium carbonate, many developers have that.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 22, 2015)

If your using plastic reals the remjet makes a mess of them they need a good clean after


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Oct 22, 2015)

id love to see how this turns out. Ive got a few rolls of 120 laying around


----------



## cgw (Oct 22, 2015)

Get out the glue gun and make a lamp out of the pile. Help everyone out and buy some fresh film.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 23, 2015)

Kodachrome developed in Rodinal


----------



## timor (Oct 23, 2015)

Looks good !


----------

